# How to Fix Facebook



## thai22 (May 22, 2018)

Hello everyone,
I am new to the Forum and I apologize if I made an error of inclusion or choice of category. I ask for help：

Just tonight, My Facebook account was locked by Facebook and it says my computer was infected with malware, even though I know it is not infected – because I just reformatted my computer a few weeks ago. And Why on Earth they know that my computer is infected with a virus, do they install something to my computer? a tracking program or something?


----------



## clee01l (May 22, 2018)

Welcome to the forum.
Your issue has nothing to do with Lightroom and is not a topic that should be covered in this forum.  I suggest that you seek a solution to your problem with the folks at Facebook.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 25, 2018)

Hi thai22, welcome to the forum!

I'm equally confused about how Facebook could know you had malware on your computer, but it's a question for Facebook or your local computer repair shop.


----------



## thai22 (May 28, 2018)

thai22 said:


> Hello everyone,
> I am new to the Forum and I apologize if I made an error of inclusion or choice of category. I ask for help：
> 
> Just tonight, My Facebook account was locked by Facebook and it says my computer was infected with malware, even though I know it is not infected – because I just reformatted my computer a few weeks ago. And Why on Earth they know that my computer is infected with a virus, do they install something to my computer? a tracking program or something?



I'm sorry, I don't know the forum rules, but my problem has been solved. I think this article is also helpful to others.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 28, 2018)

Thanks for sharing the solution thai22.


----------

